# New to This forum From Oregon



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi Mike 

welcome to the forum .


The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

I am always happy to have people to ride with:thumbsup: we will have to hook up for a few runs in the future here. The snow On mt hood has not been the best this past week or so. I am sure you probally know this

Mike
UOTE=Snowolf;231137]Welcome! We have a lot of Mt. Hood riders on here. Always happy to take some turns with anyone...:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------

